# Gnv FL- Possible Free dental care if you qualify.



## James Meadowlark (Jan 30, 2017)

Got this today:

"_FREE DENTAL WORK!! I am currently screening new patients for my board exam coming up in March. I will be doing FREE dental exams & x-rays at the University of Florida College of Dentistry (Gainesville, FL). If you qualify for the board exam (a specific filling and/or a deep cleaning) that procedure will also be FREE as well on the day of the exam. Please feel free to call/text me at (850) 686-3153 or e-mail me at [email protected] to set up an appointment. Please SHARE this opportunity with your friends and family! Thank you! Respectfully, Daniel B_"

Dental student looking for practice for their Board Exam. TIFWIW.


----------



## Vanholio (Jan 30, 2017)

AWESOME! I've got a friend in Gainesville going through a hard time financially. I'll pass this on.


----------

